# Is doing a masters worth it?



## Killter (7 Sep 2008)

Hi all, 

Is doing a masters actually worth it? I've a degree in Environmental Science and I am thinking about doing a Masters in same via distance learning over 2.5 years. Don't really want to, but I can't get a job related to my degree (have tried very very hard) so I'm wondering if doing a masters will increase my employability-or am I just digging a hole even further? Doing the masters will at least keep me at least in touch with the environmental industry (ideas, contacts etc.). Thing is-I live in Galway city, where, as previous threads have mentioned has a limited employment market and can't move.

_Any suggestions ?_

Cheers, 

Killter


----------



## Flax (7 Sep 2008)

I've a masters (IT) and it has made no difference whatsoever in my career. 

I know science areas generally require futher education, so maybe it would be different for you?

The fact that you "don't really want to" would make me wonder if you'll be able to stick with it for 2.5 years.


----------



## Guest116 (7 Sep 2008)

Flax said:


> I've a masters (IT) and it has made no difference whatsoever in my career.
> 
> I know science areas generally require futher education, so maybe it would be different for you?
> 
> The fact that you "don't really want to" would make me wonder if you'll be able to stick with it for 2.5 years.


 
I also have a Masters in IT and it has made a difference to my career. Ignoring everything I learned on the course it has at the very minimum given me a ticket into most job interviews I want and has weighed favourably in my direction in the past for promotions.


----------



## Complainer (7 Sep 2008)

Do any/many of the positions that you are interested in have masters degrees listed in the criteria?

I failed at the first hurdle for a job that I was interested in recently due to not having a masters.


----------



## Bob the slob (8 Sep 2008)

I think it is worth it.  More and more people have degrees now so a masters will distinguish you from the crowd.


----------



## Leitz (8 Sep 2008)

If you decide to do teaching, an individual with a masters will earn more than an individual with a degree.


----------



## jeny (8 Sep 2008)

If in your line of business if you really think you will get a job out of having a masters then do it, But I have 2 friends who recently done a masters and neither of them had any advantage in there carear out of having it. Just a huge bill. I think masters is not as "wow" as it used to be. I did a normal degree and continued onto a different area via night classes I most definately do not think a masters would have helped me in anyway to get a job. 

You say there is not many jobs in Galway in your area so why would any more open up if you happened to have a masters. In my opinion experience will win over a masters. If its you with 2 years exp V's someone fresh out of a masters... who would you hire? Again that is just my opinion on the whole thing.


----------



## hhhhhhhhhh (8 Sep 2008)

I think a master is only worth doing if you are moving from one sector to another ie (did computers and want to move into business, so do a business master)
You will learn more working in the same field than doing a masters.
In the tech sector lots of people do masters because they just can't get a job(or one they would do)


----------



## Killter (8 Sep 2008)

jeny said:


> You say there is not many jobs in Galway in your area so why would any more open up if you happened to have a masters. .



That's what Im wondering Jeny-If the type of jobs aren't out there, why should they just appear to me if I have a masters? 
However, due to a very helpful PM from another poster, I've realised that I might have been tackling my search for employment from the wrong angle. A change in tack is needed.

Also, this particular masters course sharpens my environmental knowledge in subjects that I like/require, it covers four specific and related modules. It also keeps me in more of a loop within the industry, as if drifted away in the last two years.

link to course in case anyone is interested for themselves:

[broken link removed]

Thanks Jeny


----------



## Satanta (9 Sep 2008)

Flax said:


> The fact that you "don't really want to" would make me wonder if you'll be able to stick with it for 2.5 years.


A masters, be it part time or full time, is a hell of a lot of work if you "don't really want to" do it. Before making the commitment I'd be 100% you want to take the step (or leap) and, potentially more importantly, that it's the right masters for you (e.g. that it serves your long term aims and career goals and not just a short term fix for finding a job).



jeny said:


> I think masters is not as "wow" as it used to be.


This is a very valid point. I can only comment on my own background (engineering), but a masters is to become the baseline requirement for the CEng (Chartered Engineer) title from 2013 (Bologna Process for further info) and appears to be getting more and more common each year (not a bad thing, just an observation).



Killter said:


> That's what Im wondering Jeny-If the type of jobs aren't out there, why should they just appear to me if I have a masters?


I can only comment from the consultant side of things (most of the large engineering firms have large environmental teams), but I don't believe that I've ever spotted a masters detailed as a requirement for a job. It certainly wouldn't do you any harm in an interview, but it's no guarantee of getting the job.

Outside of going for a new/add on qualification, there are a number of steps you could take to make you more attractive to a potential employer. It would obviously depend on your own likes, interests, wishes, career goals etc., but gaining knowledge in specialist areas (e.g. GIS [ArcView or MapInfo], Modelling, etc. .... even a working knowledge in something like CAD if working with a smaller company  - again, all from a consultant POV, but the same theory applies no matter what your aim is, you just need to identify the potential benefits you can give an employer in the field you wish to work) can help to add strings to your bow.


----------



## BoscoTalking (9 Sep 2008)

For consultancy I would say it better to have it, however experience is where it is at. If you can demonstrate you can do the job effectively then your CV does not really matter. 
from my own experience i waited until i got a job (admin on crap money although in the area) and took a night masters. I asked the firm to contribute to some of it and they have so I am fending for myself and getting the qualification at the same time. If you can at all do it that way - while a 1 year taught masters is good it costs and still lands you back at the same place as you are at now. qualified with no actual experience. 
i find you tend to network with a night course in the area too, and for me it has been knowing the right folks at the right time... its that way because unfortunately there are just so many BSc Env folks out there and not half the jobs for them. the plan is to get the qualification and leave with the 2+ years experience.


----------



## homeowner (9 Sep 2008)

Killter said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is doing a masters actually worth it? I've a degree in Environmental Science and I am thinking about doing a Masters in same via distance learning over 2.5 years. Don't really want to, but I can't get a job related to my degree (have tried very very hard) so I'm wondering if doing a masters will increase my employability-or am I just digging a hole even further? Doing the masters will at least keep me at least in touch with the environmental industry (ideas, contacts etc.). Thing is-I live in Galway city, where, as previous threads have mentioned has a limited employment market and can't move.
> 
> ...


 
You need to ask yourself why are you not getting a job in that area?  You say you have tried very hard - was the reason because you didnt have a higher degree?  or was it because they were looking for experienced people?  or is it a field that very few jobs come up in and they can pick and chose who they take?  

I dont think having a Masters is necessary in many fields.  Before you potentially waste (although is education ever a waste?) your time and money on it I think you should do some research on what employers in that area are looking for.


----------



## cork (10 Sep 2008)

I am currently in a crap job - doing further education might  improve my prospects of getting out of a soul destroying job.


----------



## rmelly (10 Sep 2008)

My experience in IT, specifically development, is that relevant experience trumps a masters every time in getting the job, and again in my experience (including recruiting candidates), it has minimal/NO influence on salary level.


----------



## Guest116 (10 Sep 2008)

rmelly said:


> My experience in IT, specifically development, is that relevant experience trumps a masters every time in getting the job, and again in my experience (including recruiting candidates), it has minimal/NO influence on salary level.


 
If you want to move out of development and into a management level job then a masters will stand to you.


----------



## rmelly (10 Sep 2008)

aristotle25 said:


> If you want to move out of development and into a management level job then a masters will stand to you.


 
Agreed, long term it can be be beneficial if only because it's on your CV.


----------



## cork (10 Sep 2008)

rmelly said:


> My experience in IT, specifically development, is that relevant experience trumps a masters every time in getting the job, and again in my experience (including recruiting candidates), it has minimal/NO influence on salary level.


 

I 100% agree. But when you job does not give you experience - the sinario changes.

Further study may help.


----------



## ccbkd (10 Sep 2008)

Experience everytime for me too -some people are just addicted to academia


----------



## Teabag (10 Sep 2008)

ccbkd said:


> Experience everytime for me too -some people are just addicted to academia



Agreed, its experience over qualifications most of the time.

Or do what my 2 friends did - they lied in CV and interviews that they had a masters (Marketing and IT respectively) and got jobs. Its amazing how many companies will not look for proof of qualifications.


----------



## ccraig (10 Sep 2008)

A masters in my opinion is best considered a number of years after you have completed a degree and worked a number of years in the field.

Considering it at an early stage will not add to your cv, experience will back hand slap a masters in the face without solid work related experience in any job interview.


----------



## mimmi (12 Sep 2008)

I'm assuming that you are not getting far in the 'environmental field' as a BSc in Environment is too general. It is certainly a field where further study is required to make you more specialist, but there is a plethora of courses - so buyer be ware. You need to do your research - what area do you want top get into? - consultancy? if so what area?, environmental consultants employ a wide range of people with different backgrounds - botanists, engineers, water pollution specialists etc. What about emerging areas like renewable energy?

Environmental Data Services is a comprehensive website and there are listings of jobs - OK most in UK, but they'll give you an idea of what's asked for in certain roles. Once you have got an idea of the sector and role you may be aiming for you can then do your Masters research with your shopping list of requirements.

http://www.ends.co.uk/

Edit - just seen your post re UU course, that seems largely on the money in termns of the skills development side of things.


----------



## Killter (28 Sep 2008)

Thanks everyone for replying to my post. Alot of helpful information. Thank you.
The UU course is exactly what Im after Ive decided (after much thought and help here). Although I am at management level and happy with my pay, its a change of industry Im after-hence the masters.
As Mimmi correctly pointed out, a BSc is a bit too general. 
And experience is also a major goal. I have a few ideas on how to obtain this-like doing voluntary work with friends in the industry, etc.

I have started the course, last monday. There was a few teething problems with passowrds etc. but it seems very good, with lots of support and information. The topics covered are 


Pollution monitoring
Environmental data analysis
EIA's, and
Biodiverslty management
and then research project (which will hopefully be my speciality). All over 2.5 years, distance learning.

My original question was it actually worth doing a masters? And after much thought, the answer for me personally is yes-as it gives me something else to think about as opposed to obsessing about my current job-which i dont like. It also gives me a chance to get back into the environmental industry, out of which i was slipping.

So after all that woffle, Thanks everyone.

Killter


----------

